# adga service memo



## SaltwaterAcresGoats (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi! I am looking for help registering kids with adga. I purchased a pregnant goat with a service memo. Now when I want to register the babies adga needs a service memo number. I dont have any number on my memo, it's just a hand-written form printed from adga. Does anyone know what to put there for SM number?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you're sending in the paper application, just send the SM with the app.
You need the SM number if you register online. To get that, the owner of the buck will have to submit an online service memo.


----------



## SaltwaterAcresGoats (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, I figured out the issue.


----------



## SunsetKnoll (Jan 23, 2017)

*Just to keep info updated for those still searching this topic*

I know this is a year old now... but according to the ADGA, purchasing a pregnant doe with a service memo still requires that the kids be registered in the previous owner's herd name and they will have to sign off on the paperwork. Line 10. BREEDER Name, address and ID# of owner of dam at date of service. Then you'll have fill out the transfer section (No. 12) and the tattoo info will we with YOUR info since you owned the new kid at time of birth. Kinda silly, but I had to call the ADGA to confirm this as I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Always make a copy of any paperwork mailed to ADGA!


----------

